# Colnago Frame questions



## kicker127 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been looking at frames for a while and have come across a brand new 2005 Colnago Mix frame for $1375. I don't know a whole lot about Colnago other than that everyone says they are the ferrari's of the cycling world. I have also considered the Cannondale Six13. Any thoughts/recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kicker127 said:


> I have been looking at frames for a while and have come across a brand new 2005 Colnago Mix frame for $1375. I don't know a whole lot about Colnago other than that everyone says they are the ferrari's of the cycling world. I have also considered the Cannondale Six13. Any thoughts/recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Sounds a bit high for a lower end Colnago IMO....

here's a complete Mix from Sierra Trading post:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4826,66856_Colnago-Mix-B-Stay-Bike-with-Sloping-Frame-.html


----------



## misanthrope (Jul 24, 2003)

*six13 vs. Mix*

I was tempted by the Six13 until i read the fine print in Cdale's owner's manual. It says the bike is made for "a season or two of aggressive racing". 

That's some serious expectation setting. They have to blush when the hear companies like Orbea offer up lifetime warranties on frames.

Mix Review: http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2142


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

So-called life-time warranties mean absolutely nothing in the real world. You will be fine with the Cannondale, like you would be with the Orbea or Colnago. In real life terms, a one year warranty for somebody riding a bike is more than sufficient as the waarranty never covers wear and tear. The chances of a production defect surfacing after more than one year are as good as nil.


----------

